# 2019 F450 , Truckcraft alum dump & spreader and Western wideout



## Beno72 (Oct 24, 2017)

2019 F 450XL Crew Cab, 4x4, diesel, 8,600 miles, TST undercoat, spray in bedliner, 2019 Truckcraft TC-121 aluminum dump bed, TC-131 D-ICER and 2015 Western Wideout. Plow has been used twice the last 2 years and light use before. Dump bed has a couple dings inside. I've included window sticker in pics from truck. 
$64,900.

I will consider selling truck, dump bed and plow seperate I have more pics I couldn't load upon request


----------



## Fourteen Contracting Inc. (Jul 5, 2019)

Beno72 said:


> 2019 F 450XL Crew Cab, 4x4, diesel, 8,600 miles, TST undercoat, spray in bedliner, 2019 Truckcraft TC-121 aluminum dump bed, TC-131 D-ICER and 2015 Western Wideout. Plow has been used twice the last 2 years and light use before. Dump bed has a couple dings inside. I've included window sticker in pics from truck.
> $64,900.
> 
> I will consider selling truck, dump bed and plow seperate I have more pics I couldn't load upon request


You should mention where you are located


----------



## Beno72 (Oct 24, 2017)

Truck is sold


----------

